# Programas de cálculo de resistencia, inductancia, capacitores ceramicos



## LeonKennedy (Ago 11, 2010)

en esta ocacion les dejo unos programas que me paso un amigo que posee muchos programas de electronica, ademas de un pdf en donde se visualiza una tabla de colores para los inductores de choke con anillos de colores, en donde indica la forma de la lectura de estos, estan buenos para las personas que se inician en electronica.


----------



## Zicker (Ago 15, 2010)

hola! 
      buen programa, como todos los que son simples, gracias!

saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 16, 2010)

por nada, la verdad a mi me ayuda mucho


----------



## binaca (Sep 4, 2010)

muy buenos los programas


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 6, 2010)

Me han salvado varias veces, siempre buscando en mi cementerio de chatarra para no hacer las bobinas a mano, solo busco los colores exactos.


----------

